# Found, ALIVE



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here are some custom Fairlanes at auction.

These are cars that I KNOW were a part
of the Hobby talk history. I saw them here.
I was new and they made a BIG impression on me.

This was madsappers fairlane?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HO-Slot-Car-ESTATE-FIND-AFX-AURORA-Parts-or-Repair-70-/380463021589?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item58955cfe15

This was Goosechickens fairlane

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HO-S...item5ae8faae09 



Though I do not remember the builders, I believe
it was goosechicken?who hosted a modeling/custom contest?
He sent any and all who asked, a couple of these Playing Mantis
bodies to go crazy with.

Then some time later again, Gene, (or goose?)I think? had some car cases STOLEN 
from his car at a slot car show. Were these part of the missing cars?

These auctions are in Fortville, Indiana

Any of you old timers remembering any of this?

Also, Dipping a body in a bucket of water with paint floating on its surface
produced unique paint jobs. This was also talked about in Customs
at that time and guys were experimenting.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HO-Slot-Car-ESTATE-FIND-AFX-AURORA-Parts-or-Repair-86-/390455805300?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5ae8fac574

or...am I simply out of my tree and this seller is one of our own?
His auctions say estate sale find. He has an awful lot of auctions.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

scrolled through all those listings and added a few to my watch list. there are some customs that are interesting.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

I believe these are from Ron's collection see print on box in this auction # 380463587987 Dave Martin Indy


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Joez and all, That Hot Rod is a Joe Furilli resin creation. How do I know that, his resin casts all had the letter "R" on the underside if they were a repop of an Aurora body, like that one. If you look close you will see the R upside down right by the front post. The gray and lime color is resin, the blue appears to be paint, from a dip. But I do have several of his that are all resin and in three or more colors. Just thought you would like to know. pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

partspig said:


> Joez and all, That Hot Rod is a Joe Furilli resin creation. How do I know that, his resin casts all had the letter "R" on the underside if they were a repop of an Aurora body, like that one. If you look close you will see the R upside down right by the front post. The gray and lime color is resin, the blue appears to be paint, from a dip. But I do have several of his that are all resin and in three or more colors. Just thought you would like to know. pig


That is indeed good to know, PP. Thank you.

GooseChicken has not been seen here since 2005.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you doubled up the same Ebay listing in the first post Joe..

I think this is the one you wanted (for one of them..)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HO-...390455799305?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5ae8faae09


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and Goosechicken has been around, though not recently. He lost his password and came back under a new name... CTSV OWNER is his new handle. But he's been AWOL since his basement flooded last year.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, and Goosechicken has been around, though not recently. He lost his password and came back under a new name... CTSV OWNER is his new handle. But he's been AWOL since his basement flooded last year.


I have a hard time remembering what I ate last night, lol.:freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, and Goosechicken has been around, though not recently. He lost his password and came back under a new name... CTSV OWNER is his new handle. But he's been AWOL since his basement flooded last year.



Glad to know he has been around, Ujoe....but still wondering why his customs ended up in an estate sale.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything's possible. A possibility is they hit the bay during financial distress and Ron bought them... The transaction could have taken place on another slot car board that both frequented. Those cars could have been in the purported stolen slot car case and sold at one of the Midwest shows. 

What is sad is if they are indeed Ron's cars (there are a ton listed by that seller) how and why his family would just let them go in that manner? Now I'm just speculating, but it does seem odd that a family who know how much their husband/father liked the lil cars that they'd end up on an estate sale blowout on the bay. What the seller hasn't given thought to is the ill affects of flooding the market during the summer when slots are generally slow... I kinda look at it as just desserts for scavenging through an estate sale for the sole purpose of finding a gold mine to sell, and his/her reward for rushing things is a low payout.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Check on Goose, spoke with him last year. I still have his old Ed Bianci oval routered track in my basement from a trade years ago.

I can't get the link to work on my laptop (traveling with work). I scrolled through and I do not recognize any of my Fairlane customs in his listings...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay!!! My incredible search abilities have been restored!!! 

Scope out this post from way back machine!!! I believe this answers the question of how and who!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=701160&postcount=18

Here's the entire thread, sadly missing almost all of the pix..

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=701160#post701160

Obviously, Ron participated on the boards here.. But since Goose posted the pix, it's going to be hard to figure out his HT name.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Ron's handle was jeauxcwails.

Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I get it,
Josey Wailes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I saw Goose at the Valley Rail Trains show in Allentown a few months ago. :wave:

Check in, Goose! We miss ya here...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

alpink said:


> I get it,
> Josey Wailes


Yeah, I always thought that was pretty creative... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I call goose eary wed he will be check in some time soon. lendell


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

fordcowboy said:


> I call goose eary wed he will be check in some time soon. lendell


Good! Hopefully he is in a trading mood.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

joez870 said:


> That is indeed good to know, PP. Thank you.
> 
> GooseChicken has not been seen here since 2005.


Your off by a good 5 years Joe. Goose had a mail-in race back in 2010 

Roger Corrie


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Actually he wasn't wrong...*



vaBcHRog said:


> Your off by a good 5 years Joe. Goose had a mail-in race back in 2010  Roger Corrie


JoeZ was correct *As GooseChicken *he hadn't been here since 2005. Last post according to member stats = *Last Activity: 11-26-2005 09:52 AM* .... If you follow the conversation along JoeZ went on to acknowledge that Goose has been around. After being told Goose's new HT handle is CTSV OWNER ... JoeZ said "Glad to know he has been around Ujoe." The conversation moved on from there.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just bought a few cars from this guy. I got the white/blue #12 T-Bird, but it has been BADLY repainted to #02. I also got 4 TOMY stocker bodies, the Chequered Competion, Beach Water sports, Omega Electronics, and the #33 Star Championship Motorsports.

I have not received them yet, but should within a few days.

I purchased the BADLY renumbered T-Bird because mint ones go for too much most of the time on EBAY.

I will be posting a few of my recent EBAY purchases soon. I got the #8 Blue Dodge Magnum in great shape for a good price, the #33 red/white/blue Porsche 956/962 for a good price (the white on it has yellow slightly), and the Auto Tech #88 Camaro with the Green/Black #4 AFX Camaro for free (you will have to read the story on that one.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

vansmack2 said:


> I just bought a few cars from this guy. I got the white/blue #12 T-Bird, but it has been BADLY repainted to #02. I also got 4 TOMY stocker bodies, the Chequered Competion, Beach Water sports, Omega Electronics, and the #33 Star Championship Motorsports.
> 
> I have not received them yet, but should within a few days.
> 
> I purchased the BADLY renumbered T-Bird because mint ones go for too much most of the time on EBAY.



Do you mean this one?










or this one?










or do you mean the white & blue one was changed from 12 to 02?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is what I got. I have chrome paint for the bumpers, and will see what I can do for the numbers.


























I already have this rare TOMY T-Bird


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Hey I still have some of the Fairlanes people gave to me as Thank You's



As well as the customs that were Thank You cars in the background


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to see you still knocking about, GC!

Great looking Funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I remember that contest very well.*



GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> Hey I still have some of the Fairlanes people gave to me as Thank You's


Man... those were the days. ( in sooo many ways )... I was still pretty fresh getting back into slots again. Old was new again and all that stuff. Nice to see ya Goose. :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Heyyyy! Howdy Goose! :wave:

--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Goose!!!


----------

